# 3M Color Quartz Crystal "T" Grade Black Sand



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I never had an oil slick from the 3M stuff. I did get a bit of the very fine dust on the water surface during the first rinse. Second rinse it was all clear. I didn't bother rinsing for one tank I set up, I had no problems with it.


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

i rinsed my colorquartz in a pillow case in the bathtub, and i thought my wife was going to KILL me. it left a black residue all over the tub (but it came off easily with some soft scrub and a scrubbing sponge). once the water ran clear, I placed the sand in the tank, did a couple of fills and water changes with a delicate flow of water into the tank to get the suspended "fog" out of the water, and haven't had any problems at all. fish have all been healthy, and plants grow fine. it is worth noting that i've got mine mixed with onyx sand. 

Oqsy


----------

